

Adeona: A Free, Open Source System for Helping Track and Recover Lost and Stolen Laptops - nickb
http://adeona.cs.washington.edu/

======
streety
Although I like the idea of this type of service I do wonder just how useful
they are. Does anyone know what the recovery rate is?

There are certainly some testimonials for the paid services but most of the
problems solved are recovering lost data rather than the laptop itself. It
makes me think that decent encryption and regular backups might be just as
good.

------
workpost
It's cool that somebody has created a program like this. If someone tests it,
I'd be interested in knowing how well it works.

------
softbuilder
I love the idea. Is anyone here using it?

~~~
ericb
I installed it today. I see a 512k Adeona app in my processes list. I assume
it's running ok. Other than that, it's pretty invisible.0

I hope to never be able to say I've really used it...

